# Newbies in the Emirates....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Love you all so much, (we were all newbies once)

But......

"Salam allay cum" goes a long way.

As does

"Anty Jameela"

to a woman

But

"Tella zippy"

Is not good to say to a bloke.

And the best advice i can give you is....

Learn a little bit of Arabic, if you want to get on here, it's the only way you really will.

FACT

(To quote Mr. Dodgers)


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

I got confused... I told Zippy that Auntie Jameela was hot! That's the cheapest apanking I've ever had!!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

zippy, if i got it right is a baaaad word here  

and it is not nice to say to any body


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

i agree that learning arabic is a good thing to do while u r here
but the key to get along is to try to mix with every body for all nationalities
meet ppl and give them a chance to see who they r before judging some body based on his nationality or race


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Can you leave me a leaflet? I always love reading what the Hare Krishna have to say.

To systematically propagate spiritual knowledge to society at large and to educate all peoples in the techniques of spiritual life in order to check the imbalance of values in life and to achieve real unity and peace in the world.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Willsy1 said:


> I got confused... I told Zippy that Auntie Jameela was hot! That's the cheapest apanking I've ever had!!


Pissing myself laughing at that one buddy!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Taken straight from a HK website!! I can't take all the credit... 

See ya soon.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Andy Cap .... 

Just thought I would let you know, strongly recommend you go back and look for the correct interpretation for zip or zippy as it is very insultive if used with the wrong group of folk or (not like open minded) people ...

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Andy Cap ....
> 
> Just thought I would let you know, strongly recommend you go back and look for the correct interpretation for zip or zippy as it is very insultive if used with the wrong group of folk or (not like open minded) people ...
> 
> ...


Strangely enough i knew that......


Haawaaal......


----------



## GAMMA (Jun 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Love you all so much, (we were all newbies once)
> 
> But......
> 
> ...


Ok Andy... how long r u here. What is ur take on dubai's future. Will they raise up again. Do the Govt have the character, vision and wisdom to see through this very tough period.

or will they be like another flashy, fast sports car hit by a truck? (i don't mean to say they are like a road kill)

Above all should we stay back or go looking for places like singapore/asia?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

GAMMA said:


> Ok Andy... how long r u here. What is ur take on dubai's future. Will they raise up again. Do the Govt have the character, vision and wisdom to see through this very tough period.
> 
> or will they be like another flashy, fast sports car hit by a truck? (i don't mean to say they are like a road kill)
> 
> Above all should we stay back or go looking for places like singapore/asia?


I love it here - and i hate the people who slag this country off (have you noticed) cos if you have the bottle and the spunk you can do it here. If you knew my history (and a few people do on this forum) you'd know why.

Just do it!


----------



## SurmanSays (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a good google translate app for common Arabic phrases. A friend of mine recommended it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You digged up a 2009 thread to add that?


----------

